# MIL problems.



## Tinkerbell24 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have serious issues with my MIL. So serious in fact, I resent my husband now because of it. His mother is an emotional blackmailer. If she is mad at me (which she always is) she will ignore my husband for weeks and then he gives in like a drip and texts her things like "are you mad at me, what have I done wrong?" and it just plays into her bull****. I am so sick of him doing this, he is so non-confrontational, he never stands up for us and i'm just done. I know it seems ridiculous to end a marriage over his mother but I am finding it harder and harder to deal with. We have a child that she sees every 3 months (her choice) and she acts like a jealous ***** because my mother is an amazing nana and our daughter loves her. Argh help.


----------



## confused33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I don't think it sounds ridiculous at all. In fact, our problems are not the same but I have very similar feelings about my MIL. She is very controlling and always oversteps her role as a grandmother. I have asked my husband so many times to talk to her about it that it's not even worth asking anymore. He just won't do it, at least not effectively. I feel like it is really damaging our relationship and my entire life and I don't think there's anything I can do about it but remove myself from the situation. I don't know if that is the best thing or the right thing but I wanted you to know I can relate and don't think you are crazy or anything like that. Not at all.


----------

